# Need an Acupuncturist in Brno - Reprofit - please recommend



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi I'm looking for an acupuncturist in Brno - Czech republic-  Reprofit is the clinic to do a post transfer session at the hotel

Any recommendations?


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

[email protected], this 8s the email for the acupuncturist I use in brno she is Brill comes to hotel before and after transfer xx


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Katie. Sending love x


----------

